

Wall of Shame – Hosters edition - matvp
http://blog.patrolserver.com/2015/07/28/the-infamy-list-hosters-edition/

======
QUFB
It looks like the author obtained the results using the banners obtained by
using a scanning tool. For distributions like Ubuntu LTS or RedHat/CentOS,
security fixes are backported to older versions of applications like Apache or
PHP. For example RHEL 6 bundles PHP 5.3, but backports relevant security
fixes.

~~~
matvp
The tool used was our own scanner and it differentiates between package
versions and 'upstream' versions. So when saying an older PHP version, it is
about the upstream version, not the package version. There were many hosters
that hadn't installed the latest security releases of e.g. RedHat, but I only
included when they were on an unsupported release.

